# John Williams donates his scores



## KenOC

"Film composer John Williams has donated his vast library of scores and manuscripts to The Juilliard School."

https://www.kusc.org/culture/staff-blog/john-williams-scores-juilliard/


----------



## eugeneonagain

They'll be great for teaching students how to write the best bits of Bruckner and Holst.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why are People are so unkind


----------



## Pugg

eugeneonagain said:


> They'll be great for teaching students how to write the best bits of Bruckner and Holst.


As long as it tonal, who cares :cheers:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> As long as it tonal, who cares :cheers:


Jeez, is that all I need to do to become a wealthy composer...............


----------



## eugeneonagain

Pugg said:


> As long as it tonal, who cares :cheers:


Maybe; I'm just glad Williams never wasted his time adding to the sum total of torture-by-opera. He gets a thumbs-up from me just for that...and the theme to Indiana Jones and Superman.


----------



## Pugg

eugeneonagain said:


> Maybe; I'm just glad Williams never wasted his time adding to the sum total of torture-by-opera. He gets a thumbs-up from me just for that...and the theme to Indiana Jones and Superman.


Each his / her own eugeneonagain. :angel:
Leven en laten leven.


----------



## KenOC

eugeneonagain said:


> They'll be great for teaching students how to write the best bits of Bruckner and Holst.


This suggests that if Bruckner and Holst had studied John Williams, they would have had more good bits.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Pugg said:


> Each his / her own eugeneonagain. :angel:
> Leven en laten leven.


I'll say: Ieder zijn meug.

But who knows what a 'meug' is?


----------



## Pugg

eugeneonagain said:


> I'll say: Ieder zijn meug.
> 
> But who knows what a 'meug' is?


Only the Dutch members would be my guess , let's keep it that way.


----------



## malc

Naughty! His banker doesnot care.


----------



## pianozach

KenOC said:


> "Film composer John Williams has donated his vast library of scores and manuscripts to The Juilliard School."
> 
> https://www.kusc.org/culture/staff-blog/john-williams-scores-juilliard/





eugeneonagain said:


> They'll be great for teaching students how to write the best bits of Bruckner and Holst.


No. He donated his *collection* of scores, not a collection of his John Williams scores.


----------

